# 19 wk blue andalusian hen or roo?



## Jen H. (Nov 23, 2020)

This 19 wk old pullet? will come and tell us about things, show the other girls where to peck, and is way far up the pecking order. I've only had one other andalusian 10 years ago that ended up being a roo and this one is really starting to remind me of him. What do you think, hen or roo. Sorry for the poor picture quality, s/he kept coming right up and chasing my phone whenever I tried to take a pic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Just like a little kid, just got to examine everything. 

That comb kind of says roo. And it looks like there's some saddle feather development there. 

Let's see how many others come behind me and say, wrong!


----------



## Jen H. (Nov 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL Just like a little kid, just got to examine everything.
> 
> That comb kind of says roo. And it looks like there's some saddle feather development there.
> 
> Let's see how many others come behind me and say, wrong!


Thanks for the input. From the beginning based on behavior I suspected roo, of course they were all supposed to be female. My daughter will be so disappointed if she's a he and we have to get rid of him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't live some place that allows them? 

I hate that so many places say no to roosters. Although I can understand if houses are not far enough apart a rooster crowing in the middle of the night because of a full moon gets old really quick.


----------



## Jen H. (Nov 23, 2020)

We have 1.2 acres in town, so we have space but also neghbors to keep placated. One neighbor in particular has complained to the borough in the past just about the chickens. But truth be told my husband is the biggest objector. He toletates the chickens, but can't abide by roosters.LOL!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you really want to keep him, drag your feet for a while just to see what happens. Maybe if hubs sees how attached your daughter is to him he'll relent. And if he isn't aggressive.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep! And maybe he will be a polite crower and not do it all day every day...  we have too many right now but we really really love all our pet roosters. Not that hens aren't super sweet too, but they all seem to have a lot of personality. 
Good luck- I would vote Rooster too based on your descriptions, and the comb, but I hate that you'd have to give him up!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yep! And maybe he will be a polite crower and not do it all day every day...  we have too many right now but we really really love all our pet roosters. Not that hens aren't super sweet too, but they all seem to have a lot of personality.
> Good luck- I would vote Rooster too based on your descriptions, and the comb, but I hate that you'd have to give him up!


Probable Roo. I don't have any polite crowers in my bunch, they crow 24/7 with or without a moon.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

If Chip didn't crow constantly I doubt the others would nearly as much. He's the barnyard crier, so to speak!  And he cries wolf. A lot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Crowing competitions. Mine would get into them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Crowing competitions. Mine would get into them.


Crowing competition is an apt description around here. At least the neighbors aren't too close.


----------



## Jen H. (Nov 23, 2020)

The rest of my flock will be in jeopardy if there are any crowing competitions. Speaking of which, do you think this one is also a roo? I'm pretty sure Sandy is a 19 week olive egger with one parent being a cream legbar. Also more wiry than her sisters and has a tendancy to stand at attention.







f


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see any feather indicators on this one. But it might just be too soon to say.


----------



## Jen H. (Nov 23, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yep! And maybe he will be a polite crower and not do it all day every day...  we have too many right now but we really really love all our pet roosters. Not that hens aren't super sweet too, but they all seem to have a lot of personality.
> Good luck- I would vote Rooster too based on your descriptions, and the comb, but I hate that you'd have to give him up!


We have a country cousin who uses roos to guard her flock, so rehoming is not a big deal other than my daughter's attachment. I warned her that others agree with me that it's probably a roo. She was tearful, but needs a bit of time to resign herself to the idea. If he turns mean like the others did, she'll get usedh to the idea sooner, LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing like not being able to enjoy the roo's presence to change minds. 

I'm torn about him now. Have him be mean so he gets rehomed or docile and sweet and make it hard on your daughter.


----------



## Jen H. (Nov 23, 2020)

If he crows he goes, temperament doesn't play into the equation.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Maybe you should tell the hubs his choice, rooster or him? 

I couldn't help myself there.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL Maybe you should tell the hubs his choice, rooster or him?
> 
> I couldn't help myself there.


"Groan..."


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Jen H. said:


> View attachment 37464
> View attachment 37466
> View attachment 37468
> This 19 wk old pullet? will come and tell us about things, show the other girls where to peck, and is way far up the pecking order. I've only had one other andalusian 10 years ago that ended up being a roo and this one is really starting to remind me of him. What do you think, hen or roo. Sorry for the poor picture quality, s/he kept coming right up and chasing my phone whenever I tried to take a pic.


At 19 weeks (could they be a little older?), going on 5 months, I would expect sexing of these breeds to be easy. By the looks of their combs many will be laying soon.

*While I would like to see a close up of the first bird,* I believe that EVERY bird is a pullet.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This picture (not mine) shows that Andalusians do not have the typical rooster neck, saddle, and tail feathers, therefore my post (above is likely wrong) and you'll have to wait for more development.

This is a copied statement about andalusians from an article-the Happy Chicken Coop.

"The chicks do feather out rapidly and are ready to lay earlier than many other breeds. You may even have the cockerels crowing at 7 weeks."


----------

